# Paph gratrixianum 'Wedgewood' x 'Lula Girl'



## McPaph (Feb 22, 2012)

Heres one I received from Ernie. Paph gratrixianum ('Wedgewood' Am/AOS x 'Lula Girl')


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 22, 2012)

That's an extremely nice bloom!


----------



## Justin (Feb 22, 2012)

fantastic color on this one. love it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice rich colors on this one.


----------



## Stone (Feb 22, 2012)

Colour!!!


----------



## tenman (Feb 23, 2012)

Incredible color! Is this one of the thin-leaved affines or the fat-leafed true gratrixianums?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 23, 2012)

The purple in the dorsal is magnificent. Imaging a big complex that colour!


----------



## labskaus (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice shape, great colours, that certainly is a good one!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 23, 2012)

Great color!


----------



## emydura (Feb 23, 2012)

Cracking dorsal on that clone.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2012)

A Beauty !!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2012)

One of the best I've seen:clap:


----------



## McPaph (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks all.

Sorry. I dont know the difference on the leaves. The fattest part of the leave is about a inch. when I got it, it was pretty small. It came out good. I was pretty stoked.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 24, 2012)

Toastie warm colors Mick.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toddybear (Feb 28, 2012)

The dorsal is soooo much more colourful than mine!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 1, 2012)

exciting colors!


----------



## Inge (Nov 12, 2018)

Please share culture requirements for P.gratrixianum.


----------



## Inge (Nov 12, 2018)

Please share culture requirement for P.gratrixianum "Wedgwood"x p.gratrixianum 'Lula Girl".


----------



## Inge (Nov 12, 2018)

Please share culture requirement for P.gratrixianum "Wedgwood" AM/AOS x P. gratixianum "Lula Girl"


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 13, 2018)

Woof


----------



## blondie (Nov 13, 2018)

That's a beautiful clone love the dark purple on the dorsal.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 14, 2018)

Immensely beautiful - those colours are just nothing, butstunning!

One could be (almost) prepared to kill for a division!  

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## GuRu (Nov 15, 2018)

Inge said:


> Please share culture requirements for P.gratrixianum.





Inge said:


> Please share culture requirement for P.gratrixianum "Wedgwood" AM/AOS x P. gratixianum "Lula Girl"



Maybe you didn't notice, this thread was started more then 6 years ago and meanwhile the starter of the thread quitted the forum.
Nevertheless, this flower is extraordinary.


----------

